# My cute little cockatiel suddenly died.



## Saki.k (Dec 29, 2021)

My cute little cockatiel suddenly died.

I live in Japan and was raising a five-month-old cockatiel.
He joined our family when he was able to eat by himself.

Three days ago in the afternoon, he suddenly stopped moving and didn't eat any food at all.
I rushed him to a hospital that sees exotic animals, and he had to stay in the hospital for a day.

Here is the situation so far.

I kept him warm at 30 to 34 degrees Celsius.
He had a little space in his side.
He was having diarrhea.
He was diagnosed with a cold and had been on antibiotics for three weeks.
He was diagnosed with a cold and had been on antibiotics for three weeks. - A week ago, he gained five grams.

The next morning after he was admitted to the hospital, the vet called and we went to visit him.
They said he had a lot of blood in his stool at night and he was very weak and answered my call a little.
Three hours later, he passed away.
I was very shocked.

Most breeding books in Japan state that they need to be kept warm during their first year of life to withstand the four seasons, and I followed that advice.
However, many breeders say that keeping the animals warm is not necessary, and it is possible that my way of keeping them was wrong.

In order not to let his death be in vain, I am going to learn more about how to keep cockatiels.

What could have been the possible cause of death?
Please let me know your opinions.

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

The ideal temperature for a cockatiel is 21-27 celsius. I keep my birds at about 23. They don't seem cold or hot at this temperature.

Seems like you overheated your little buddy.


----------



## Saki.k (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello. Thanks for the reply.
In the Japanese breeding book, it says that 28-30 degrees is the right temperature.
But you are right, I guess I was wrong.

The vet told me that he may have eaten something poisonous or had heat stroke.

If I ever get a buddy again, I would like to refer to the overseas breeding methods.

Thank you.


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Heat stroke is correct


----------



## VIVAAN (Oct 21, 2021)

So sorry for your little one!
My Cockatiel passed away too.
Just 6 days ago.
I was very shocked too.
I researched about it day and night.
All I found out was that, Birds are very fragile.
The only way that you can know that there is something wrong with your cockatiel is, through their droppings. And usually if your new with birds then it's usually too late...
"Do not make your mistake a Regret 
Mistakes are just proof that we are learning"
"Life is not once but everyday"
"Death is only a part of life, it is only once"
I feel very sorry for you.
I understand your pain very well.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your little one. You were trying to care properly for the bird but mistakes are easy to make. Please don't be disheartened. Perhaps you can bring another into your life some day to enjoy. You can ask for help with care here any time - there are also archives here that can be searched on your own. Again, sorry 😞


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

Saki.k said:


> My cute little cockatiel suddenly died.
> 
> I live in Japan and was raising a five-month-old cockatiel.
> He joined our family when he was able to eat by himself.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss 😢 Don't keep them in an even temperature day and year round as they don't have that in nature here. They survive hot and cold as the weather comes around. My tiels get to feel the cold when here and warm/hot as it comes. They need to follow their circadian rhythm light and dark hours (bed time is bed time when it gets dark to cover up), plus change in temperature. I uncover my tiels as I'm going to bed so that they get to wake up as it naturally gets light. Only time in temp that might be bad is if there is a drop of 15C in an extremely short time, lbut generally when outside in frost or snow.
Don't let this one thing put you off getting another tame baby who will love you beyond everything. 💓


----------



## Beak (Sep 16, 2021)

Saki.k said:


> Hello. Thanks for the reply.
> In the Japanese breeding book, it says that 28-30 degrees is the right temperature.
> But you are right, I guess I was wrong.
> 
> ...


The fact that he had blood in his stool means he had internal bleeding. That’s not good at all. He may have ingested some thing that tore the sliding of a stomach or intestines or he fell off the perch or did some internal damage. Good luck with your other birds


----------



## Beak (Sep 16, 2021)

Saki.k said:


> My cute little cockatiel suddenly died.
> 
> I live in Japan and was raising a five-month-old cockatiel.
> He joined our family when he was able to eat by himself.
> ...


The fact that he had blood in his stool means he had internal bleeding. I don’t think being a little too warm would cause that. He had internal injuries from eating some thing or bouncing around. It’s very sad when you lose a Cocateil. I’ve been very fortunate I had one live 32 years and another one is 30 at this time. Make sure you don’t use aerosols or Teflon or any of the cookware‘s that are nonstick. Are use bleach or oven cleanerOr furniture polish around any birds as you know. Good luck to you


----------



## Zionzion (Jul 29, 2021)

Saki.k said:


> My cute little cockatiel suddenly died.
> 
> I live in Japan and was raising a five-month-old cockatiel.
> He joined our family when he was able to eat by himself.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your bird , I have kept cockatiels for over forty years and they all live outside in indoor aviaries ,lsst night it was -2, along with canarys , budgies,finches CPQ, all ok, as long as its draft proof and water proof all ok, cocatiels are very hardy it could be he had been born with poor health, birds are funny creatures alive one minute dead the next no one knows why this happens , if you get another one go to a breeder who is known for healthy birds, and cover at night , no artificial light after nightfall, need 12 hours sleep.🐦


----------

